# Want some 128MB for $8/year in Dallas with Incero?



## serverian (Dec 24, 2013)

*The Website*

https://vpsdime.com

*The Plan*

 

128 MB RAM

5 GB RAID10 Storage (SSD Cached Option)

1 vCPU Cores (Fair Share)

250 GB Bandwidth

1 x IPv4 Address

1 Gbps Uplink

OpenVZ

$8/Year

Dallas, TX

 

*The Order Link*

 

https://vpsdime.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=14

 


*The Network Tests*


Test IP: 192.211.62.100
Test File: http://192.211.62.100/1000MB.test

*The Node Specs*


Dual E5 2620 CPU
384GB Memory
8 x 10K Drives RAID10
*The AUP*

We do not allow


BitTorrent
TOR
Public VPNs/Open Proxies
MineCraft Servers
CamFrog
Digital Currency Mining
llegal activity (SPAM, Port Scanning, DoS, etc.)
*We do allow*


IRC
Other gameservers such as steam
Legal Adult
*Can I get more _____?*

No, however, we can combine 2 plans together.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 24, 2013)

Excellent plan @serverian, will get one in due time.


----------



## josephb (Dec 25, 2013)

Would you offer this plan in LA? It's about 40ms closer to Australia


----------



## johnlth93 (Dec 25, 2013)

any 256 monthly?


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 25, 2013)

Any benchmarks available?

10K Drives?


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 25, 2013)

*The f****


----------



## budi1413 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yummy.


----------



## josephb (Dec 25, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> Any benchmarks available?
> 
> 10K Drives?


There are benchmarks on the website, not sure if it helps.

The VPS feels pretty snappy.


----------



## Alto (Dec 30, 2013)

Would probably have snapped this up if I hadn't just picked up the Catalyst $1/month plan in the same DC. Lovely offer tho.


----------



## MikeIn (Dec 31, 2013)

Incero is a good DC and your offer is also quite cheap


----------



## kluncrit (Jan 4, 2014)

how about ipv6 ?


----------



## drmike (Jan 4, 2014)

Incero doesn't natively offer IPV6.


----------



## D. Strout (Jan 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> Incero doesn't natively offer IPV6.


Yeah, I wonder about that. Over two years ago, Gordon posted this on WHT saying their equipment was IPv6 ready, followed by this saying they were with Corexchange. The Corexchange Dallas DC is fully IPv6 ready, so why can't Incero get that together? In two years? If they did, they'd have my business.


----------



## drmike (Jan 25, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> Yeah, I wonder about that. Over two years ago, Gordon posted this on WHT saying their equipment was IPv6 ready, followed by this saying they were with Corexchange. The Corexchange Dallas DC is fully IPv6 ready, so why can't Incero get that together? In two years? If they did, they'd have my business.


Good history lesson there Mr. D. Strout!

I am hoping Incero finally gets on IPv6 train.  Good team there and decent offers.  IPv6 is about due for many to deploy.


----------

